# Take the challenge! TYPE ME!



## ModelandActress (Sep 13, 2011)

You already know what type I think you are.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

ModelandActress said:


> You already know what type I think you are.


And that is what? xD


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> I was leaning towards ISFP really.


Yeah, I'm still considering ISFP. The thing is, my mom is one of them, and we are quite different, so I'm just going to stay unknown for a while. The article on inferior Si that @Overflow showed me really suited me, but I'm just a kid, so I might be unknown until I feel that my brain has developed well so I can clearly and objectively decide which functions I really use, and which are illusions of my conscience.


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

@Some Kind of Blue , take your time, there's no rush after all. :happy: For what it's worth, I believe your last post has a hint of Te, which I suspect to be tertiary.

I guess you could read the inferior Te article if you found the previous one useful.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

ENFP, chica. Well-developed Fi


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

Spades said:


> Yes, extroverted Fi user. I'm tempted to lean ENFP but I don't have enough info to fully discount ESFP.
> 
> What about you do you think is "definitely not Se dom"?


Because my best friend is an ESTP, and my neighbor is an ESFP, and they prefer to learn in a very different way than me. They act different under stress. They don't remind me of me very much. Don't get me wrong, ESP's are awesome tho


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Some Kind of Blue said:


> Because my best friend is an ESTP, and my neighbor is an ESFP, and they prefer to learn in a very different way than me. They act different under stress. They don't remind me of me very much. Don't get me wrong, ESP's are awesome tho


You are using *real-world* examples to compare to *theory*. Taking the *specific* and applying it to the *general*. That is Sensing. =P

Now if you go and read Ne and Se descriptions, and don't compare to people you know, what do you make of them? How do you relate to each? For example these.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

Spades said:


> You are using *real-world* examples to compare to *theory*. Taking the *specific* and applying it to the *general*. That is Sensing. =P
> 
> Now if you go and read Ne and Se descriptions, and don't compare to people you know, what do you make of them? How do you relate to each? For example these.


Mmkay, I will. Reading that, I don't know. Sometimes I feel like I definitely do not scan my environment really. If I were driving I probably would get into about 3 car crashes if I don't learn how to pay attention to my surroundings. I will, but anyway

I feel like I'm a Si user. I always was a little nostalgic, and I still will be. I related very much to the inferior Si article. When I'm stressed, I memorize a whole bunch of pointless things.

Let's say that I was in class.

I might say: "Hey, I see a schedule!"

*writes down schedule*

Also, when I was 9, I had a chore chart, like that schedule, with pink marker as well. That reminds me of when I was in science and I didn't finish my project on time so my teacher had to give me a schedule. That kind of reminds me about that book I found in my attic about science that I didn't finish! *random science images I have previously seen flash through mind* Science is so interesting! 

*teacher calls on me*

Me: lolwut

This is a pretty douchebaguette intuitive answer, but that's why I think I'm an Si user.

PS, I'm ADHD, not insane


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

Some Kind of Blue said:


> Yeah, I'm still considering ISFP. The thing is, my mom is one of them, and we are quite different, so I'm just going to stay unknown for a while. The article on inferior Si that @Overflow showed me really suited me, but I'm just a kid, so I might be unknown until I feel that my brain has developed well so I can clearly and objectively decide which functions I really use, and which are illusions of my conscience.


Now that I know who you used to be, I see you as a ENFP.... I throw the Fi+Se out the window..... I WAS thinking INFP but your Ne seems stronger than your Fi..... So I say ENFP...


----------



## ModelandActress (Sep 13, 2011)

Some Kind of Blue said:


> And that is what? xD


 ENFP bruh.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Some Kind of Blue said:


> Mmkay, I will. Reading that, I don't know. Sometimes I feel like I definitely do not scan my environment really. If I were driving I probably would get into about 3 car crashes if I don't learn how to pay attention to my surroundings. I will, but anyway
> 
> *I feel like I'm a Si user. I always was a little nostalgic, and I still will be. I related very much to the inferior Si article.* When I'm stressed, I memorize a whole bunch of pointless things.
> 
> ...


Do you _relive_ experiences through memory? Meaning do you recall it to the point of remembering what you were thinking or even feeling at the time? (Si)

Or do you just recall experiences and facts/observations without any attachment? (Se)


Also, the green portion sounds like recalling a related idea... which seems like Si-Ne.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

@LiquidLight
@Jawz

You two seem to know what you're talking about. Could you give me some insight? I'd like as much insight as possible.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

Ooh, and I forgot to mention one thing. Whenever I worry, I focus on the problem and it plays over and over in my head, like a geyser... it seems to go away, then it shoots out again. 

Also, I kind of see myself as an individualist. The idea of making anything completely and utterly original fascinates me.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Some Kind of Blue said:


> *Ooh, and I forgot to mention one thing. Whenever I worry, I focus on the problem and it plays over and over in my head, like a geyser... it seems to go away, then it shoots out again. *
> 
> Also, I kind of see myself as an individualist. The idea of making anything completely and utterly original fascinates me.


Something I posted in the ENTP Forum about ending up in ISFJ Shadow-Mode:

"Shadow-mode: I don't feel like doing anything... I feel like I'm hyper-aware of my body (I don't mind this much, I like to know what's going on with it)... I don't feel like saying much. I have a generally negative or pessimistic attitude toward everything

If shadow mode happens when I'm emotionally distressed, I just keep thinking about the situation and what upset me. but it's weird, it's like during those times i can only think of little details of the story or picture... I can't put it all together or get over it.

I also might have a hard time processing information, but be very good at remembering it."


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@Some Kind of Blue - Just saw this thread. ^^ I think you're an ENFP. Don't doubt yourself. While I think I could see Se, I feel like I see more Ne. Also, you say yourself that you don't see yourself as being an Se dom. I think you should trust yourself. 



> I like getting to know people. I haven't gotten to the core of most people I know yet, but I try and it's exciting. Also, I like adventures in the woods because I like feeling like it's me vs. the world. I like having a close group of friends that are understanding of me, because I'm very picky about my friends. I like writing and sharing creative stories with my insight.


^ That right there is pretty telling. I can see Ne and auxiliary Fi. 

While I can see why you thought to consider ENFJ, don't worry about it - I think you have obvious Fi, not Fe. Definitely not Ni, either. 

Just in case you wanted somebody else's opinion.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

@LiquidLight
@Jawz
@Promethea
@Stephen
@Finaille
@MuChApArAdOx

I'm summoning you!


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

Agent Blackout said:


> Do you _relive_ experiences through memory? Meaning do you recall it to the point of remembering what you were thinking or even feeling at the time? (Si)
> 
> Or do you just recall experiences and facts/observations without any attachment? (Se)
> 
> ...


Well, yes. I remember when @Ace Face and I skyped, I had a lot of fun. Whenever I got lost in my brain, I'd re-live the experience. Sounds a little creepy, but I'm telling the objective truth.


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello  I would be happy to look into it later. I have a ridiculously busy day, so expect a reply probably late this evening.

Oh, and you're welcome to try and type me  but I'll poke you on my thread later.

Have a fabulous day!!


----------

